# Will it be to small??



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I have been talking about getting a new plow since last season and have made up my mind to pull the trigger in the next week or so. I have been planning on getting a 9ft snow wolf with there wolf wings. But the dealer has offered to make me a smoking deal on a 8ft snow wolf with wings that they have in stock. With the wings is measures 9ft 9 inch tip to tip. Will I be able to carry much more snow then my 8ft I have now with out wings? Do you all think the 8ft with wings is to small for my S300? I know I can handle the larger plow but with wings I will be at 10ft 9inch and think That might be a little wide for moving around.
Thanks guys
Robert


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

There I'd a reason why he has the smaller plow in stock.

I'd go with the bigger model. If its heavy wet snow on a long push take a smaller "bite".


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Will that smokin deal save you more money than reduced times on your lot with the bigger blade?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

erkoehler;1071069 said:


> There I'd a reason why he has the smaller plow in stock.
> 
> I'd go with the bigger model. If its heavy wet snow on a long push take a smaller "bite".





WilliamOak;1071076 said:


> Will that smokin deal save you more money than reduced times on your lot with the bigger blade?


both good points.

I would go with the bigger plow....any reason your not getting the fast tach system?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

The only reason I am not gettting the fast tach system is most of my work this year is subbing and they won't pay any more an hour for a box... For next year I will be adding a Fasttach.
The only other thing that worries me about the 9ft is weather or not I will be able to clean out between parked cars.
Robert


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*I have looked at both the Snow Wolf and the*

Kage in the last week, both are nice units. You may wish to consider a Blizzard or a wide-out, or even a Boss V for lots with parked cars? Alot will depend on the height of the blade, and the height of the wings etc. All I would say is for the $ you will spend, think ahead and buy what may work best for several years to come. If the 9' with wings will add 15% or more to carrying capacity than the 8' you have to keep that in mind over time. I am sure your S300 could easily handle a 9' or 10' Snow Wolf.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

The people that you sub for may pay more once they see the difference. You could also try to get a per push price. This will enable you to take advantage of the quicker plow times if you use the fast tach. You should also consider (as was already suggested) what you may need down the road. Will you be subbing for much longer or will you be looking to get your own contracts soon?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone. The reason I am going with the snow wolf is so later I can put the fasttach box on it. I like subbing for the company that I am currently plowing for but it is my goal to be doing all my own stuff after this winter. You all are making me think it's worth the extra 800 to get into the 9ft plow.
Robert


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

ok, question 1.
how do you move a 9' plow?
NOT LEGAL (without oversize permits legal width in CO is 8'6", been there, done that, paid the $102 fine)
You need a really long trailer to move it around, put the plow/box on sideways, then load the skid, PITA
If you're staying at one site the whole time, no big deal, but if you're moving it around from site to site, then the 8 ft makes sense.

You're probably noticed, almost nobody runs boxes around here, so you having a box or even a fasttach will be super productive and you'll get some well priced properties. Also, as you know, around here it's the every 5 year monster storm where you make money. 2' of heavy wet snow, then a 10' box on a S300 is going to struggle I think.

JMHO


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Good points Brian. I do, however, think that a 9' plow can be angled to less than 8'-6" wide. If you need to carry a bucket (if trailer towing) you can place it up against the front of the trailer (the bucket) with the skid backed up to it. Worst case scenario would be to buy the OW permit. I think it's only about a $100/year. I think that Rob's comment about fitting between cars would be the biggest advantage to going with an 8 footer.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

LoneCowboy;1071278 said:


> ok, question 1.
> how do you move a 9' plow?
> NOT LEGAL (without oversize permits legal width in CO is 8'6", been there, done that, paid the $102 fine)


How do you move a 8' curtis with wings? Do you only have 3" wings on there?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

what about a plow that undoubtedly costs more but will do all of what your looking for: small to fit between cars, expands wide for lot clearing and forms a box for moving snow around?

http://www.danielsplows.com/

the problem is it doesn't look like they make one small enough for you, however, take a look and maybe it will give you some idea's.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

As far as transporting, why not buy the wider straight blade with wings and angle it on your trailer to narrow it up? Just a thought.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Transporting it is not to much of a worry, worse comes to worse I will load it on the front of the trailer sideways and back the skid on.
Robert


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

rob_cook2001;1071065 said:


> Hey guys, I have been talking about getting a new plow since last season and have made up my mind to pull the trigger in the next week or so. I have been planning on getting a 9ft snow wolf with there wolf wings. But the dealer has offered to make me a smoking deal on a 8ft snow wolf with wings that they have in stock. *With the wings is measures 9ft 9 inch tip to tip. Will I be able to carry much more snow then my 8ft I have now with out wings?*
> 
> HELL YES!!!
> 
> ...


The choice really is yours Rob, but the wings will make a huge difference. I take mine off on occaision when plowing a fire lane around one of the buildings that's just gravel & dirt. It's long and narrow enough, plus it drifts so bad at times, that if I get stuck, I'll be digging it out by hand. The 8' stright is far easier to push for the machine than with the wings on.

As for transporting, I park my machine for the winter, and only haul the blade if I really wreck it good.............. 

It's 10' wide with the wings, but I pull one wing off, angle it all the way, and slide it into the back of my 5 yard dump box on a funny angle. It fits fine, and the box is only like 86" wide or something. You should have no problem with a trailer.

Don't forget some pics of w/e you buy.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

DGODGR;1071282 said:


> Good points Brian. I do, however, think that a 9' plow can be angled to less than 8'-6" wide. If you need to carry a bucket (if trailer towing) you can place it up against the front of the trailer (the bucket) with the skid backed up to it. Worst case scenario would be to buy the OW permit. I think it's only about a $100/year. I think that Rob's comment about fitting between cars would be the biggest advantage to going with an 8 footer.


In CO, it's $250 per year, plus the signs/lights, etc
Not really a huge deal.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

the kage is the way to go if not get the boss plow this year next year get the adaptor for the kage


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Why do you like the Kage over the snowwolf???


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

Get the nine footer with the wings............ 

Why do I say this...... well I have 7 set up like this and have no problem pushing with the following 

3 New Holland ls 180
1 New Holland ls 185
1 Case 90xt
1 Case 450ct with Polar treads


If the snow is too wet and heavy, too deep....... easy solution take off the wings or bite off a little less.

I do have 1 9 footer that is a back up just in case one goes down. Well that plow has spent the last three winters in the back of a dump just waiting to be used as a back up. I am adding another skid this year for the back up plow, no sense letting it sit any longer.


----------

